# 4th Annual Makeup Symposiun @ Bennett Career Institute in Washington, DC Area



## nicemeka (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey everyone, Just wanted to let yall know or for those in the D.C. area about the 4th Annual Makeup Symposium @ Bennett Career Institute May 2-5, 2008. This will be my very first time attending  this event and at the end your will recieve a makeup artist license. I just wanted to know have anyone attend this event in the past. I really love doing makeup and right now, I would like to start working on a part-time and eventually a full-time career in it. So, will this be a good way to start off?




Here is the Artistry Classes

Working with Celebrities by Sam Fine
Makeup for Television by Valente Frazier
Building a Celebrity Clientele by Billy B
Makeup for Photoshoot by Danessa Myricks
Editorial Makeup By James Vincent
Bridal Makeup by Tanna J
Foundations by Lorena Simpson
Business of Makeup by Michael Devellis
"Paint Til' You Faint: by Aisha Ferguson

May 4, 2008 - "The Everyday Woman Series" with Celebrity Makeup Artist Roxanna Floyd
[/


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 25, 2008)

I would like to go..... Can you give me some more information???


----------



## nicemeka (Mar 25, 2008)

I forgot the flyer I had
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....I will find it and will post some more info up here. But you can got to the website www.bennettcareerinstitue.org.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 26, 2008)

If you are able to attend please do because you will be able to get your make up artistry license. Also, I hear that there is a rumor that if you don't get them asap, you will have to take a board test to get your licnese in the future. Please attend. Bennett is very good. You will need a license to work in MD and DC I believe. I know in Maryland you need. But also, it's good to have anyway. 

I won't be there, I'll be in Miami that weekend, but I hope to meet some of the DMV's locale artists some day soon.


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Mar 27, 2008)

I went last year and I did receive my makeup license.  You will definitely meet all of the Who's Who in makeup and everyone seemed really nice.  A lot of the artist last year did demonstrations and there wasn't a lot of hands on instruction.  I heard that this year will be a lot of hands on instruction.  It should be nice.  I wish that I could go.  Enjoy!


----------



## nicemeka (Mar 27, 2008)

Awww....Thankyou. I had already put my depoist down....so, I'm in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just sooooooo nervous, but I should because I'm trying to better myself and especially it is something I love doing. What are some things did you get out of the course that help you. I know for me I need help with techinque.


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Mar 27, 2008)

Last year it was kind of different because there wasn't a whole lot of hands on instruction.  Last year, I got a whole lot of INSPIRATION!  Some of the stories that the celebrity makeup artists have will literally bring you to tears.  Tyra Banks make up artist, Valente Frazier is a jewel!  He is phenomenal. I really wish that I could go this year.  I may go to the Roxann Floyd seminar.  You are just going to be overwhelmed with make up.  You will defintely be ready to do your thang afterwards.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicemeka* 

 
_Awww....Thankyou. I had already put my depoist down....so, I'm in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just sooooooo nervous, but I should because I'm trying to better myself and especially it is something I love doing. What are some things did you get out of the course that help you. *I know for me I need help with techinque.*_

 
Just get lots of practice. Practice on your friends, nieces, who ever lets you.


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay, got some more info up here.


----------



## SunshineOne (May 6, 2008)

OK Calling all the ladies who attended the Symposium this year to please post about your experience!  I attended 2 years ago so I wonder what new events have been added...

TIA


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (May 7, 2008)

I went and had a GREAT time!! I've been doing makeup for years but nothing serious -- just if someone asked me to do their face for a wedding, prom fashion show, party, etc. This symposium was great for me b/c it helped me perfect my technique. If you're a beginner, its helpful b/c you get to learn about basic makeup application.

We worked w/ the following people:
James Vincent (Editorial)-- sweet, amazing man --very knowledgeable
Valente Frazier (MU for HDTV) very nice
Danessa Myricks (Photoshoots)
Tanna J (Bridal)
Aisha Ferguson (Makeup Bag Essentials)
Gerald Armstrong (Quick Hairstyling)
Lorena Simpson (Foundtion)
Mr. Pelzer (Biz of of MU)
 And of course SAM FINE & BILLY B!!
Billy B is so nice, sincere and humble 
Sam Fine's technique is AMAZING!

Next year, its gonna be even bigger.


----------



## Beautyeditor! (May 7, 2008)

Hey sunshineone i attended this year and had a wonderful time..i really cant wait until next year everyone at BCI was soo welcoming and the celebrity artist provided so much useful information.


----------



## nicemeka (May 8, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

Ive attend as well. And enjoyed every moment of it. I'm a beginner, I do my own makeup and my girlfriends. I really appreciate the foundation class with Lorena Simpson, she was sooooooo sweet and helpful. I'm not really  a foundation person, just love doing eyes. But, need some more skill in that area. BCI was a nice experience, they had mention next year that they will be having the symposium at the Washington Covention Center. And you will get to pick and choose what classes to take.....I cant wait.


----------



## yummy411 (May 10, 2008)

i'm posting on my blog about the experience, as relayed to us by an attendee with photos! check it out!


----------



## nicemeka (May 12, 2008)

I have some notes and pics as well that I need to share with everyone.  I will have them soon.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I didn't even see this post until today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I'd known. 

Next year it's a must!


----------

